# I made it through my Public Speaking Class



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I would say. I feel accomplish to make it during the whole semester. It was one of my goals to finish the class. The first time I took the class in 04, I quit after one speech.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!:clap


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Inspirational 

Congratulations

May I ask how you did, because this is my number one fear. What did you think when you felt nervous, did you take any medications? Do you have any advice for us?

As I said reading something like this makes me believe that it is possible. YES WE CAN


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Congradulations. Hope this is the next step for you in overcoming SA.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Yaaay! :banana


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> Inspirational
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


You always going to be nervous at first. But as soon as you start talking it goes away. I didnt take any meds. Just be relaxed and think positive thoughts. Say you can do it, even when u are nervous. Prepare your speech before hand in front of others or practice in the mirror.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

im debating on taking speech this summer...im worried i wouldn't graduate college because i dont think i can take this speech class....i can just see myself passing out... it great to hear someone with SA made it through.. congrats.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's amazing. Congratulations on making it through!


----------



## JohnH (Dec 23, 2007)

I noticed that you tried the pub speaking course and quit and then you tried again and made it threw.... double triple congrats to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

omg! very risky taking that class! wowee. i am so proud of you for completing it! *high 5*


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

finally completed my public speaking class today!!! omg i loved iT!!!


----------

